# 27's on Prairie 360?



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

I wanted to know if I could put 27 inch itp 589's on my 09 Prairie 360. I just ordered a 2 inch lift. I don't know what clutch springs I need. help?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have one with 2" lift and 27x11x14 Mudlights and no clutch work. Your tires are a little heavier but you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy has been running 27" Dirt Devils on his 360 for a while now with absolutely no issues... no clutch work.. you should be fine!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

running 28 wide/ skinny laws with 2in lift, no problems


----------



## majorleaguekennels (Aug 30, 2010)

Whats the largest size tire i can run on a stock 360?


----------

